# Finding my birth father



## jomaw/1975 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi my name is Joanne I’m a new member well I joined about a week ago I’ve put a few posts on asking if any 1 on this group knows or can help me trace my birth father who is called Christos dervenis he is Greek and as far as I’m aware still lives there he was a crew member on the Baltic Sea ship were my birth mother met him in 1974 she is called Valerie Pearson I know all the information about the ship and that it was scrapped in 1976 but I just don’t seem to be getting any were I had a reply off some 1 this morning off the group saying to also try genealogy on Facebook I’ve added the ones from uk and around the world but they can’t help me for people who is still living they said I’ve been in touch with the Greek embassy they can’t help me because I don’t know what part of Greece he is from and I’ve done ancestry and I just don’t seem to be getting any were I seem to of hit a solid wall please if any 1 can help me or know if him please get I touch


----------

